
Remark42: Self-Hosted, Lightweight Comment Engine - polm23
https://github.com/umputun/remark42
======
sradman
Self-Hosted Go backend with BoltDB, Preact front-end. There is no built-in
spam filter.

------
tiffanyh
Congrats on the release. I'll have to give it a try. I've currently been
kicking the tires on Commento [1] (which is also written in Go and MIT license
where I can self-host).

Looking forward to trying out Remark42.

[1] [https://commento.io](https://commento.io)

~~~
te
I'm seeking a library that enables inline comments and annotations within a
document. Can anyone recommend something?

~~~
tiffanyh
That's highly dependent upon what kind of document structure you want to embed
inline comments into.

What type of document do you need this for? E.g. Word, Excel, Markdown, plain
text, etc?

~~~
te
HTML. Say, a blog post. Or a technical document. Instead of comment threads at
the bottom, I imagine the comments inserted/attached inline in the text,
perhaps only visible with mouse hover or appearing in a sidebar.

------
bumpa
author here, in case you want to ask me anything about the system

~~~
berkeleynerd
Any option for a non-JavaScript HTML/CSS front end?

~~~
Supermancho
Like [https://mylittleforum.net/forum/](https://mylittleforum.net/forum/)? I
am also looking for non-js + open source (self hosted) forums and I don't find
much anymore.

~~~
ThalesX
PhpBB [0] was the king back in the days.

[0] [https://www.phpbb.com/](https://www.phpbb.com/)

------
zxcvbn4038
I think it is a great start - the frontend seems a bit heavy for what it is,
looks like a lot of thought went into the backend.

